# Advice appreciated regarding my results



## n2g56 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi All

This is my first post and will keep this brief but would appreciate some advice on my latest results as don't trust my doctor.

For the last few years my Thyroid bloods have been done every 6 months as my TSH etc were slightly high (so underactive) e.g. TSH 6, and one doc even started me on Levothyroxine but then after 6 months a new doctors said to stop as I would have to take it for life (this was about 1.5yrs back so I only took for 6 months). I didn't feel differently when taking it.

However magically my TSH levels have been "normal" for the last 1.5yrs despite not taking anything (below) however Thyroid antibodies/Peroxidase is high.

In terms of symptoms, I generally am tired but not excessively i.e. I can get out of bed and work 9-5, but by Saturday and Sunday I have no energy, not sure if this is due to lack of sleep/busy lifestyle? I also suffer cold intolerance quite bad. But no issues with excessive weight gain

Also I am a male 28yrs old and also have vit d insufficiency which I am addressing.

My current doctors plan is just to monitor every 3 months as even though my thyroid is being attached, he seems to think there is nothing to prevent it, only cure the symptoms when/if TSH. t3, t4 becomes out of line is this correct? He is more than happy to refer me to an Entomologist - I have insurance so if anyone can recommend anyone in London if necessary?

*Last results (range):*

*Total thyroxine (t4) = 80 (59-154)*

*Thyroid stimulating hormone = 3.81 (0.27-4.2)*

*Free thyroxine = 14 (12-22)*

*Free T3 = 4.3 (3.1-6.8)*

*Thyroglobulin antibody = 23.7 (0-115)*

*Thyroid Peroxidase = 76.1 (0-34)*

*many thanks for any advice*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

UK Thyroid patient advocacy
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, dear!! And welcome!

You do need an ultra-sound of your thyroid. You should not have any TSI at all. Nor Thyroglobulin Ab.

I am going to provide you with lots of credible info and I do hope you wade through it for your own sake!

Sorry to inundate you w/so much but something is afoot w/the thyroid and you need to advocate for yourself.


----------



## Pharm.D (Jul 10, 2015)

Poster does not have TSI. It is not uncommon to have thyroid autoantibodies even if you have normal thyroid function.

You have sub-clinical hypothyroidism. Since you have high thyroid autoantibodies your risk of becoming hypothyroid is much greater than the general population. It is your choice to treat at this stage or not. If it makes you feel better taking the levo then go for it but with everything looking fairly normal. You are not putting your health at risk by treating or not treating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How do you come to that conclusion? To my knowledge this poster has not had a TSI lab test.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I think poster came to that conclusion from your first post.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LHM! Thanks a bunch!!


----------

